# Rules of Engagement: In who's advantage?



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

This video makes me sick to my heart. Our warriors attempting to clear a house and not wanting to harm the occupants who are shouting "Allah Ahkbar".

Eff that. Our rules of engagement suck. We should have stepped to minute 5 at second 15. Mk 19 the whole frigging house and ask questions later. A wonder our guys didn't get hurt.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## evangilder (Jul 27, 2008)

Rules of engagement have been ham-stringing troops since at least Vietnam. In my day, it wasn't any better and in some cases, was completely effed up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2008)

I hated the ROE in Iraq. I felt as if our hands were tied behind our backs.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 27, 2008)

Same here... Sometimes our ROE was so precise we werent allowed to fire because the enemy rounds were going over our heads and not directly aimed at us...

Then again, sometimes the ROE were quite simple, for us anyways... Ive always maintained and commented that ROE sometimes get very good people shot or killed...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 27, 2008)

The ROE that would make the most sense is "Find the enemy and kill him"!

TO


----------



## evangilder (Jul 27, 2008)

I wish it had been that simple, TO. I'm sure Dan would agree. Rules of engagement were written by politicians and people who don't understand the realities in the field.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 27, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I wish it had been that simple, TO. I'm sure Dan would agree. Rules of engagement were written by politicians and people who don't understand the realities in the field.



Sad, but true Eric. Going back to Viet Nam, LBJ tried to call every shot from inside the oval office, or so it seemed. And the Korean War had it's share of idiotic "rules" as well.

TO


----------

